# Jaeger Joins Hirsch As National Product Manager



## Deborah Sexton

Hirsch Solutions is pleased to announce that Chris Jaeger recently joined Hirsch Solutions as the National Product Manager, Industrial Print Division. He will be responsible for Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, Adelco dryers, Dekken folding equipment and MHM automatic screen printing machines. In addition, he will be helping Hirsch regional print specialists spearhead the effort to make these products national household names.

Jaeger has extensive experience as a color applications specialist for digital direct-to- garment printing. He has been in the printing and textile industry for 20+ years, and is based in the Huntersville, N.C. Solution Studio.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, MHM screen printing presses, Adelco dryers, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printer, Dekken folding equipment and Seit textile lasers.


----------

